# Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2012)

*Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Hallo alle zusammen,

kürzlich habe ich *Hi-Fi*del meinen heimischen PC Arbeits- und Spielplatz mit einem hochwertigen DAC + Kopfhörer aufgerüstet. Da ich das Setup *_Sakrileg_* auch für Online-Spiele nutzen möchte, suche ich nach einem adäquaten 'Clip on'-Mikrofon.
Bei meiner Recherche ist mir dieses hier aufgefallen. Was unterscheidet es von dem hier vielfach empfohlenen Zalman-Mikrofon? Es kommt mir schon darauf an, dass ich für die Clan-Mitglieder klar und gut verständlich bin.

Danke!


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

es ist ganz eifnach viel hochqualitativer. 

Mit dem Zalman-mikro meinst du sicher dieses kleine für 6€.  Hab ich auch mal bestellt. Klang für den Preis ganz ok,  war aber schlecht zu befestigen (hat keinen richtige Klipp wie das sennheiser, sondern ein starres Aufsteck- ..  Ding. )

Außerdem ist es nach recht kurzer Zeit durch einen Sturz vom Schreibtisch kaputt gegangen.  Das würde ich zwar mit dem Sennheiser auch vermeiden,  aber ich hatte gehofft, dass es das aushält


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

O.K., gäbe es Alternativen zu dem Sennheiser? Empfangs- bzw. Klangqualität steht hier im Vordergrund.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Nun, das beste wäre wohl, kein Ansteckmikro zu nehmen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Na, man muss ja nicht gleich übertreiben!  Für's inGame Voice-Chat und zum skypen sollte ein Ansteckmikrofon ausreichen, ggf. eine Alternative, welche mit USB angeschlossen wird.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Klar, für VoiceChat reichen die schon. Da würde ich dir dann auch zum Zalman raten, das Sennheiser wäre da schon etwas übertrieben.

Mit dem Zalman bist du recht gut verständlich, es hat aber die Angewohnheit, recht leise zu sein (insbesondere, weil es ja recht weit vom Mund weg ist  ).

Aber Windows hat von Hause aus eine allgemeine Mikro-Verstärkung, damit gehts dann.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

 und wie klingt es am 'anderen Ende', nach Blechdose oder wie?  Nein, ich möchte keine _übertriebenen_ Ansprüche geltend machen, aber was _ordentliches_ soll's schon sein. Wenn es eine Alternative zwischen 'Low-Budget' (Zalman) und 'High End' (Sennheiser) gibt, wie gesagt, ggf. mit USB-Stecker.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Naja, Tischmikrofone, aber die klingen auch nicht wirklich besser.

Ich würde das Zalman einfach mal bestellen, und dann kannst du ja mal gucken, ob der Klang dir gefällt. Notfalls hast du da ja nicht soo viel Geld verloren


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Alternative zwischen 'Low-Budget' (Zalman) und 'High End' (Sennheiser) gibt, wie gesagt, ggf. mit USB-Stecker.


 Sony ECM-CS3 Krawatten-Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

 _Verlieren_ würde ich eh' nichts- Fernabsatzgesetz. Das Teil würde gleich wieder zum Händler zurück gehen. Nunmehr habe ich diesen Thread eröffnet, um eben einen 'Fehlkauf' zu vermeiden. Allzuviel kann man(n) von einem 6-Euro-Mikro wohl nicht erwarten... Ich muss aber auch _nicht_ unbedingt 'nen schlappen Hunni für ein Ansteckmikro ausgeben (wollen).


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

klar 


also ich habe mir aufgrund des preises damals nicht sehr viel erhofft, und war positiv überrascht vom zalman.  

aber ein orchester will ich damit aufgenommen nicht hören


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Neee, Tonstudioqualität ist _nicht_ erforderlich. Hmmm, das Teil von Sony sieht interessant aus -> Amazon Die Kundenmeinungen sind (fast) durchweg positiv.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Da stimme ich dir zu.  Bestell es doch mal, und berichte uns dann


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Geht klar! 
Bis hierher, _*danke*_!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Hmmm, an mich wurde dieser Tipp herangetragen. Ist nun _kein_ Ansteckmirkrofon, aber dennoch eine _interessante_ Lösung. Hab' nur ein kleines Problem damit, meine Kopfhörer zu 'bekleben'...


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (14. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Im Bereich ansteckbarer Mikros fallen mir aktuell auch keine Alternativen mehr ein. Bei den professionellen wie dem von Dir verlinkten Sennheiser kann zudem, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch das Zubehör notwendig werden. Zumindest kann ich mir vorstellen, dass manche da wieder Phantomspeisung benötigen, die über normale Klinkenbuchsen nicht gegeben ist.
Umso mehr bin ich auf Deinen Bericht gespannt, da ich das Sony auch schon mal bemerkt hatte. 

Edit:
Ach, das gute alte Madzmic. Ja, ich erinnere mich an zahlreiche Erwähnungen davon. Schau Dich mal auf Youtube um, da müsste es auch Vergleichsvideos geben. Bei einem, das ich sah (bzw. hörte) schien es überraschend gut abzuschneiden. Wobei da auch nur gegen zwei im TS verglichen wurde und ich nicht weiß, wie viel bzw. wie wenig Optimierung bei den einzelnen Modellen dabei war. Einen deutschen Vertrieb dürfte es allerdings noch immer nicht geben, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Edit 2:
Stichwort Kopfhörer bekleben: Piercings oder andere Metallbauteile im Ohr-/Halsbereich dürften auch funktionieren, zur Not das Teil auf die Haut kleben.


----------



## hotfirefox (15. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Nur das du mal einen Vergleich ast, alle meine Kumpels sagen das Zalman Mic hört sich für sie besser an als das alte wo früher an meinem Medusa NX Headset war.
Zu leise bin ich damit auch nicht und die Microfonverstärkung gibt noch gut was her.


----------



## Verminaard (15. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hmmm, an mich wurde dieser Tipp herangetragen. Ist nun _kein_ Ansteckmirkrofon, aber dennoch eine _interessante_ Lösung. Hab' nur ein kleines Problem damit, meine Kopfhörer zu 'bekleben'...



Auf dieses Warte ich, bis es halbwegs brauchbar verfuegbar ist und die Version mit dem abschaltbaren Mikro (wenn diese denn kommt).

Ich habe kein Problem damit meine Kopfhoerer damit zu bekleben, kann man im Zweifelsfall wieder runterubbeln (scheint ein 3M doppelseitiges Klebeband zu sein und mit dem funktioniert sowas in der Regel).
Solch eine Loesung kommt einem herkoemmlichen Headset sehr viel naeher als alle Ansteck/Klippversionen. Ich haett eher ein Problem irgendwas ans Kabel zu klipsen. Irgendwann ist da der Kunststoffmantel durch.
Die Resonanz der User ist auch positiv.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Naja, dass das Kabel verschleißt denke ich jetzt mal nicht.  Aber trotzdem können Clip-Mikros eifnach aus Prinzip nicht allzu gut sein, und das Nachrüsten per Kleber ermöglicht wenigstens einen guten Kopfhörer zu behalten, wenn auch nur mit mäßigem Mic.  Damit fährt man aber besser als mit den meisten Headsets, wo ja eigentlich nie etwas wirklich gut ist


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (15. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> [...] Aber trotzdem können Clip-Mikros eifnach aus Prinzip nicht allzu gut sein, [...]


 
Das würde ich so aber nicht sagen. Mit ausreichend Geld- und Entwicklungsaufwand können auch Lavalier (aka Clip-On)-Mikrofone eine Menge. Ich denke da speziell an Lavalier- wie auch Headsetmikrofone (keine Headsets!) im Fernseh- und Bühnenbereich. Allerdings ist das halt für den Heimeinsatz zu teuer und zu unpraktisch, weswegen Deine Aussage dort einigermaßen stehen bleiben kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Das würde ich so aber nicht sagen. Mit ausreichend Geld- und Entwicklungsaufwand können auch Lavalier (aka Clip-On)-Mikrofone eine Menge. Ich denke da speziell an Lavalier- wie auch Headsetmikrofone (keine Headsets!) im Fernseh- und Bühnenbereich. Allerdings ist das halt für den Heimeinsatz zu teuer und zu unpraktisch, weswegen Deine Aussage dort einigermaßen stehen bleiben kann.


 
Stimmt, da muss ich dir recht geben.  Aber die sind dann leider kaum bezahlbar ...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Das würde ich so aber nicht sagen. Mit ausreichend Geld- und Entwicklungsaufwand können auch Lavalier (aka Clip-On)-Mikrofone eine Menge.


 
Womit ich wieder beim Sennheiser wäre. Ist nur die Frage, ob so'n Teil an einer Soundkarte (einwandfrei) funktioniert.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mir das Sony Mikrofon bestellt. Aller Voraussicht nach wird's morgen geliefert. Im Laufe der kommenden Woche werde ich berichten.


----------



## xSunshin3x (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mir das Sony Mikrofon bestellt. Aller Voraussicht nach wird's morgen geliefert. Im Laufe der kommenden Woche werde ich berichten.


 
Hatte deinen Thread gestern bereits gelesen. Bin auf dein Fazit gespannt (:


----------



## WTSHNN (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mir das Sony Mikrofon bestellt. Aller Voraussicht nach wird's morgen geliefert. Im Laufe der kommenden Woche werde ich berichten.



Inzwischen müsste das Mic ja bei dir eingetroffen sein. Wenn du das liest, gib bitte mal eine Rückmeldung wie sich das Sony-Gerät bei dir schlägt.


----------



## xSunshin3x (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*



WTSHNN schrieb:


> Inzwischen müsste das Mic ja bei dir eingetroffen sein. Wenn du das liest, gib bitte mal eine Rückmeldung wie sich das Sony-Gerät bei dir schlägt.


 


			
				brennmeister0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi-Ho ^^
> 
> Yup, Mikro ist da. Nachdem ich mit meinem DAC noch zu tun hatte, bin ich  jetzt in Sachen Mikro dran. Werde demnächst meinen Erfahrungsbericht  ins Forum posten.
> 
> ...



Die Nachricht kam am 25.
Glaube aber dass der Brenni nur am Wochenende richtig Zeit hat^^ Wahrscheinlich kommt morgen oder übermorgen was


----------



## Plextron (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Da bin ich aber gespannt such nämlich nach ner Möglichkeit für mein HD598 ^^ 

hab jetzt übergangsweise ein HAMA cs 469 was ich an mein polo dran klippe. man versteht mich deutlich aber ich soll mich sehr tief von der tonlage her anhören.
da ich eh eine relative stimme hab wurde ich schon auf ende 30 geschätzt durch das mic ^^ das muss verhindert werden


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Uuuiii, _*sorry*_ Leute. Hab's total verprimelt! 
Soweit wie ich das gute Stück bislang testen konnte:  Die Sprachverständlichkeit ist O.K. Preis/Leistung gehen voll in Ordnung. Unter Windoof den entsprechenden Regler _ganz_ nach rechts schieben, dann passt's. Die nächsten Tage werde ich -hoffentlich- dazu kommen, etwas intensiver zu testen. Hab' momentan zu viel Krams bei zu wenig Zeit um die Ohren...


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Mach Dir keinen Stress, meister.  Dringender Bedarf besteht ja nicht (ich habe jetzt sowieso erstmal eine schöne Lösung gefunden) und weglaufen tun wir auch nicht, ebenso wie der Thread an sich.


----------



## Plextron (9. Oktober 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Dir keinen Stress, meister.  Dringender Bedarf besteht ja nicht (ich habe jetzt sowieso erstmal eine schöne Lösung gefunden) und weglaufen tun wir auch nicht, ebenso wie der Thread an sich.



Welche Loesung hast du denn?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Klassisch und unkompliziert: Sennheiser PC 161
Wenn es gut klingen soll: the t.bone GM 5212 (Schwanenhalsmikrofon) im Behringer Xenyx 302USB, Ton über Superlux HD681-B über die X-Fi. Verlangt etwas mehr Aufwand und Justage, klingt aber auch um Welten besser.


----------



## Plextron (9. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm das klingt aber ziemlich teuer die Micro kombi?!?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Nicht wirklich. Das Mikro hat 45 Euro gekostet. Das the t.bone GC 300 für 29 Euro wäre klanglich auch gut gewesen (klingt etwas wärmer, weniger Höhen), für meine Verhältnisse aber zu klein und empfindlicher gegenüber Körperschall (und soll mehr Probleme mit Rückkopplung haben).
Das Behringer Xenyx hatte ich mir zudem vorher schon zugelegt. Im Grunde habe ich das Mikro (zusammen mit anderen zum Vergleich) auch nur geholt, da beim Xenyx halt ein XLR-Anschluss vorhanden ist und ich den bzw. die Kondensatormikros einfach mal ausprobieren wollte. Speziell für solch ein Mikrofon Hardware mit XLR zu kaufen wäre in der Tat wohl etwas übertrieben. So aber habe ich nun die Möglichkeit, auch etwas hochwertigere Aufnahmen zu machen. Info am Rande: Mein SC II-Kollege, der ein typisches Bluetooth-Handy-Headset beim Zocken nutzt, meinte letztens im Teamspeak 3 schon, dass ich irgendwie besser klinge. Der Unterschied ist also anscheinend selbst auf solch niedrigem Technikniveau zu hören.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Nun denn. In der vergangenen Tagen habe ich das Mikrofon ausführlicher testen können.
Das Fazit vorneweg: Preis- Leistungsverhältnis top, ganz klare *Kaufempfehlung*! 
Bereits beim auspacken fällt die _filigrane_ Verarbeitung auf. Das Kabel ist dünn wie eine chinesisische Glasnudel, nichts für Grobmotoriker.  Im eigentlichen Sinne am falschen Ende spart Sony bei der Kabellänge, zirka 1 Meter ist für den PC-Einsatz zu kurz, nun ist das gute Stück aber -auch- als Lavalier-Mikrofon konzipiert, für diesen Zweck reicht die Kabellänge. Also in meinem Fall schlicht und einfach ein 3,5 mm Verlängerungskabel angestöpselt.
Die Halteklammer aus Plastik erweist sich als 'bißfest', bei sachgemäßer Handhabung sollte diese eine lange Weile halten. M.E. spielt es für den 'normalen' Voice-Chat/TeamSpeak/Skype wegen der omnidirektionalen Charakteristik keine Rolle, ob das Mikrofon mit der korrekten Ausrichtung links-rechts an der Kleidung befestigt ist.
Die Sprachverständlichkeit ist gut, es wurde kein signifikantes Rauschen festgestellt, bei (sehr) lauten Tönen/Geräsuchen übersteuert oder verzerrt das Mikrofon *nicht*. Wenn man sich bewegt, hält sich das mit übertragene 'Rascheln' der Kleidung in akzeptablen Grenzen, ist nicht störend. Im Hinblick auf den Sprechabstand klingt das gesprochene Wort etwas 'räumlicher' bzw. 'weiter weg', als bei einem Headset-Mikrofon. Dies ist aber kein Nachteil!
In Hinblick auf die gute Aufnahmequalität sollten Umgebungsgeräusche weitestgehend vermieden werden, (extrem) laute Lüftergeräusche des Rechenknechts könn(t)en mit übertragen werden.

*Bei dem weit verbreiteten Bewertungsschema von bis zu 5 Sternen vergebe ich für das Mikrofon** Sony ECMCS3:*

******  5 Sterne*​


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu dem Thema  

Ist das Mikro gut genug um Rauschfreie Aufnahmen im Let's Play zu machen ? 

Wäre die Tonqualität mit einem t.bone sc 440 beispielsweiße sehr viel besser ?  

Will dazu jetzt keinen Extra Thread erstellen


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Für'n Let's Play reichts alle mal. Aber komplett Rauschfrei wirds nich ganz (kommt ja auch auf deine Software an). Und es kommt ja auch noch auf die Textilie deiner Klamotten an, wie stark die reibt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Prinzipbedingt lässt sich mit Großmembranmikrofonen, wie es das SC 440 (USB) eines ist, leichter ein größerer Rauschabstand erreichen. Was allerdings entscheidener sein dürfte ist das Klangbild. Großmembranmikros wird ein zumeist wärmerer Klang mit angenehmeren Tiefen nachgesagt, während kleine Mikros wie auch brennmeisters prinzipiell ein besseres Impulsverhalten aufweisen können. Inwiefern sich das auch wirklich bemerkbar macht, kann ich mangels Vergleich leider nicht beurteilen. Vielleicht hilft Youtube da.

Kurz: Bei den beiden Mikros (t.bone vs. Sony) dürfte sich die Stimme unterschiedlich anhören; nicht unbedingt besser/schlechter (kann natürlich sein), sondern zumindest anders, vielleicht wärmer/klarer.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Man muss dazu sagen, das des t.bone Mono ist. Das Mic von Sony, Stereo.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Das stimmt natürlich auch.  Wobei ja die meisten Mikros "nur" Mono sind. Wirklich Sinn macht Stereo da meines Erachtens auch nur in wenigen Situationen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Das ist wohl auch Geschmackssache. Ich finde aber schon das eine Stereoaufnahme sich besser anhört. Nicht so dumpf. Bei Mono seh ich nur den einen Vorteil, das Rauschen hört man da schlechter.
Grade wenn man Gesangsaufnahmen macht, ist Stereo unverzichtbar.


----------



## biohaufen (19. Oktober 2012)

Wie wär's mit einem ModMic ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Das ist ja schon wieder High-End. Da sollte man noch die deutliche günstigere alternative Zalman ZM-MIC1 erwähnen. (Entspricht mindestends der Mikrofonqualität des Logitech G35)


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches 'Clip-on'-Mikrofon für hochwertige Kopfhörer ?*

Modmic High-End? Das sehe ich sehr weit von diesem Bereich entfernt. Solides, (sehr) gutes Mikro sicherlich, aber noch sehr lange kein High-End.

Stichwort Stereo nochmal:
Weswegen meinst Du, dass sich Monoaufnahmen dumpfer anhören als Stereo? Pauschal stimmt das jedenfalls nicht. Ebenso ist der Rauschabstand bei einer Monoaufnahme nicht automatisch größer als bei Stereo. Das ist alles absolut von den verwendeten Geräten abhängig.
Weiterhin ist mir nicht bekannt, das normale Gesangsaufnahmen in Stereo aufgenommen würden. Jedenfalls sehe ich auf Bildern und Videos immer nur einzelne, ziemlich mono wirkende Mikrofone. Und fast alle Mikrofone, die Du z.B. auch bei Thomann bekommst, sind erst einmal Mono-Mikrofone (mit einzelnem XLR-Anschluss). Was auch absolut Sinn macht. Bei einer normalen Aufnahme (z.B Musik) wird schließlich üblicherweise jedes Instrument und jeder Sänger einzeln aufgenommen und per Mischpult/Software in einem künstlichen Raum platziert und arrangiert. Das wird dann am Ende zu einem Stereosignal konvertiert, welches nun die Informationen dieser räumlichen Verteilung beinhaltet. Der einzige (oder wichtigste) Unterschied/Vorteil von Stereo gegenüber Mono ist prinzipiell nur die Möglichkeit, räumliche Informationen mit zu übermitteln. Auch von der Klangqualität muss sich da nichts unterscheiden.
Von daher bringt Dir ein Stereo-Mikrofon eigentlich nur etwas, wenn schon bei der Aufnahme die Position von Schallquelle zum Mikrofon erfasst und später wiedergegeben werden soll, zum Beispiel bei einer sich um das Mikrofon bewegenden Person. Besonders bei einem Ansteck- oder Lavaliermikrofon ist aber gerade das nicht gegeben.


----------

